# Cat survives after being shot with arrow



## imported_Kitty's Dad (Nov 21, 2008)

Poor thing! :yikes At least it survived 

http://www.detnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/ar ... 50460/1361


----------



## sungeun11 (Feb 18, 2009)

That's horrible cruelty to any animal and the person shall pay a fine. That is soo sad but I am happy that the cat survives :luv


----------



## kindyroot (Apr 17, 2009)

That's cruel, I'm thinking about the other poor animals that get shot everyday (fortunately they don't survive).


----------

